# Propolis Honey



## beesohappy

What is it?


----------



## VodoBaas1

It's just honey that is infused with propolis. I bought some from a guy a long time ago that was very dark and don't recall how he made it. I was hoping someone knew how.


----------



## Westhill

These folks sell it

http://www.hummingbirdranch.biz/Honey.html

They call it Hive Mix. Check out their website, maybe you can contact them and ask how they do it.


----------



## VodoBaas1

Great! Thanks for this, i will contact them and if I find out, I'll post it up here if they are ok with that.


----------

